# Milwaukee Router table



## Max Wendler (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm looking to see if there is any plans out there to create a router table for the Milwaukee M18 Fuel handheld router?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A, welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...

*will this meet your needs???...

found this...*

.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Max Wendler said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking to see if there is any plans out there to create a router table for the Milwaukee M18 Fuel handheld router?


If it is cordless, why put it in a router table? I'd get a corded for that.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Max and welcome. Just about any router can be put in a table, the issue is mounting it. I see a few router insert plates lately that are made for trim size routers. The full size plates usually won't work because the center hole is sized for allowing large diameter bits and the base on a trim router is too small to bridge that hole. So that would be your first step is to find a plate to mount it on. I can't recall if Lee Valley has them. I'm pretty sure I have seen them on ebay. Maybe there are other sources. With a trim router you will be limited to fairly small projects.


----------



## Max Wendler (Sep 21, 2020)

I guess the reason I'm wanting to put it on a table is just to be able to feed boards through in a relatively easy manner. I'm new to routers and so I'm a bit unsteady and I'm hoping to build some newel posts.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I am not familiar with that particular router, but newel Posts will require a pretty powerful router in my estimation. A battery pack router might not fill the bill. Also a corded full sized router is more suited for the job, It also depends on what material you are using,and how detailed of routing you have planned.
Herb


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Max Wendler said:


> I guess the reason I'm wanting to put it on a table is just to be able to feed boards through in a relatively easy manner. I'm new to routers and so I'm a bit unsteady and I'm hoping to build some newel posts.


I agree w/ Herb...
More horsepower...
a lot more...
and corded too....



> I'm new to routers and so I'm a bit unsteady


Here is some recommended ''light reading'' of pertinent/relative information on routering that we've put together *at this here link* for ya...

You should find most everything there (at least most of it) quite useful and a lot of help to get you up and running in the world of routers...

Enjoy...
Do take some time to read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...

You have question about something??? Anything??? We welcome all questions here on just about any subject you can come up w/... Not only that, we love and excel at spending money... Lots and lots of money... Especially when it's yours....

Now about that table... We have a wee bit more browsing for ya...

*ROUTER TABLES*​There's more here *at this link* on RT's than you'll be able to digest at one sit down (or many)... Ohhhhhh, so many ways and choices...

And while we're at it, let's not forget this vital function you won't be able to do w/o...

*DUST COLLECTION*​There is some, okay, a lot more than a wee bit of information, as in one size does not fit all when it comes to dust collection and your health *in this here link*...
Beyond a doubt it's a given, you will need it... Besides, who likes to wallow in a mess???...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What they said about power. The Milwaukee is rated as the best of the cordless bunch but all of them are limited to about 1" diameter bits and, depending on what you are doing, making newel posts may require larger bits than that. 

By the way, I got a Milwaukee circ saw when I bought my drill and impact set and you need 4 amp hour or larger batteries to run it for any appreciable amount of time. I'm betting the router is no different.


----------



## Jimmy1461 (Oct 31, 2021)

Max Wendler said:


> I guess the reason I'm wanting to put it on a table is just to be able to feed boards through in a relatively easy manner. I'm new to routers and so I'm a bit unsteady and I'm hoping to build some newel posts.


Did you find anything. I’m in the same position. . . .with the M18 router.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Jimmy1461


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Jimmy1461

There are many post concerning making your own router table. It can be customised to your router and does not have to be a big project.

Some people just use a 1/2 sheet of ply clamped to a bench...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've got two of the Milwaukee M18 routers. Mine both came with an optional 6" diameter base plate, which in use would help steady the router when being used hand held. When using mine to put a bevel or round over on an edge I hold it in my right hand and use my left hand to keep the base plate flat on the surface. Great little routers. Fun and easy to use with a little strategy advice and practice hopefully.
4D


----------

